# Two Priests



## Dove (Mar 31, 2005)

Watch Out 


 Two priests died at the same time and met Saint  Peter at the 
Pearly Gates. 
St. Peter said, "I'd like to get you  guys in now, but our 
computer's down. 
You'll have to go back to  Earth for about a week, but you can't 
go back as 
priests. 

What'll  it be?" 

 The first priest says, "I've always wanted to be an eagle,  
soaring above the 
Rocky mountains." 
"So be it," says St.  Peter, and off flies the first priest. 

 The second priest mulls this  over for a moment and asks, "Will 
any of this 
week 
'count',  St. Peter?" 
"No, I told you the computer's down. There's no way we can  keep 
track of\ 
what you're doing." 

 "In that case," says the  second priest, "I've always wanted to be 
a stud." 

 "So be it" says  St. Peter, and the second priest disappears. 
A week goes by, the  computer is fixed, and the Lord tells St. 
Peter to 
recall the  
two priests.

 "Will you have any trouble locating them?" He asks.  

 "The first one should be easy," says St. Peter. "He's somewhere  
over the 
Rockies, flying with the eagles. 

But the second one  could prove to be more difficult," says St. 
Peter. 

 "Why?" asketh  the Lord. 

"He's on a snow tire, somewhere in North Dakota".


----------



## wasabi (Mar 31, 2005)

*Be careful what you wish for ;-)
*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2005)

LOL!!!!! I KNEW that was comming!   Thanks!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 31, 2005)

Great, Dove!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 31, 2005)

that's cute dove. from now on i'll have to be specific when i make a wish lol.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 31, 2005)

very funny dove, I must remember that one.


----------

